# Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets @ Golden State Warriors



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors.
ORACLE Arena Oakland, CA 10:30pm EST*

*Houston*








*(14-7)
Probable Starters*







































*V.S.*

*Golden State Warriors*








*(11-11)
Probable Starters*






















































Preview


> Houston (14-7) at Golden State (11-11) 10:30 pm EST
> 
> OAKLAND, California (Ticker) -- The Houston Rockets will be without Tracy McGrady when they face the Golden State Warriors on Thursday.
> 
> ...


vBookie Rules


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

Damn another game I will miss I put alittle money on Rockets though


Wanted to see check out how Yao was going 
without T-Mac.Missed Lakers now will miss Warriors.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

luther head should step up today, we better win i dont wanna lose 2straight


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

G.State is the Jeckel & Hyde of the Pacific....Good @ Home, horrible on the road. It will be a totally different game than in the Toy


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

no p2p on this one either.. sigh.. I need league pass!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

I think the Warriors take this one. It'll be a close game, but the W's come out on top tonight.

Disagree? Come on over to the Warriors Board and discuss your take on this match up with Warriors fans.
*
Game #23: Warriors (11-11) vs Rockets (14-7)*​


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

good luck on the game. the one in houston last week i was afraid of mcgrady destroying us and it happened. you guys don't have mcgrady killing on monta ellis with the like 5 inch difference might even it out. i know yao will destroy it. biedrins isn't bulky enough, and foyle is just short. but honestly who matches up with yao anyways. i figure you guys will win the frontcourt, and it'll be up to our front court to win. not to knock on head and alston but i think baron davis and monta ellis has the edge there...and yes we are significantly better at home, so maybe we have achance... the warriors live and die by the 3 so...i guess if we're hot we win. otherwise houston is just more mature and smarter. good luck i really hope it's a good close exciting game.

although, if you take away my homerism, i see houston winning this one.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

hopefully Yao can dominate for all 4Qs, but the Warriors should know better and will probably double up on him this time around

Expect another big game from Luther


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

why the board becomes so wide......., I have to drag from left to right.
Not a good idea, or only because of my computer?


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

I feel this a real tough game w/o Tmac, but I insist on bet on Rox.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

Man it's all about H-E-A-DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

rafer is 0-5. were people seriously arguing this guy is a better fit for our team than AI?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

We are among the 10 worst FG% in the NBA. JVG doeesn't let them practice offense, just defense. I can't wait till JVG leaves. :cheers:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

Yao is possessed tonight

58-52 HOU lead in 3rdQ


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

Its almost like Yao is the only one playing for your team tonight. And the Warriors are actually playing good defense on him.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

13-0 run by HOU in 3rdQ


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

WTF is going on???? :yay:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

13-0 run was nice! Yao playing inspired:clap2:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

Wow did you see the Yao stuff and block


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

Yao says no!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

That's a really great stats line by Yao. After 3rd Q we have the lead!
I wish we can see more of Bonzi in the 4th. He did pretty good the end of 1st Q.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

For some reason, I found this picture very funny.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

i like this luther fellow. perhaps we should come up with some enjoyable way of expressing our appreciation of him. something a long the lines of "i love luther" or "we want luther" or "luther is amazing. i wish i could get luther every night."


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

Oh well, it was good while it lasted. Somebody besides Yao has got to step up.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

Amazing turnaround J from Yao...but DAMN, he needs more help!!!!!!!!!!!! (besides Head)


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

Baron Davis is killing us. It's Yao vs. Baron


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

Baron wont let his team die


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

nice 3 from Rafer


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

Back 2 Back 3's for H-town


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

Luther Head- 26pts

105-101 HOU lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

----------------------
Yao hits the cold-blooded fadeaway

107-103 HOU lead with 33.5sec left

38pts, 18reb for YAO


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

DAMNIT!!! Dunleavy with the AND1 

107-106 with 29.3sec left


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

Omg!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

DAMN! BAron hits a 3 with 1.2sec left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
109-107 GS lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

Novak is in the game...TO called by HOU


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yao missed the desperation three. Rockets lose 107-109.

i hate you Baron


----------



## ChicagoIllini (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

Yao took the shot?! Why not Luther?


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*



Dean the Master said:


> For some reason, I found this picture very funny.


LOL !!!!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

*JVG FREAKING SUCKS AT MAKING LAST SECOND PLAYS*

they are always garbage


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

how could we drop 2 straight !!! this is gonna hurt us alot later in the season


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*



ChicagoIllini said:


> Yao took the shot?! Why not Luther?


he was the only person they could get the ball to...and Luther was inbounding the ball (with 1.2sec left, lol)


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

Davis is just too good!!! very good game by both of these teams...warriors and houston are 1-1 now...good luck next time


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

talk about a bummer... and I stayed up to 1am to watch.

sigh

Lakers better watch out.. our team is going to be out to prove something tomorrow!


----------



## ChicagoIllini (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*



CbobbyB said:


> he was the only person they could get the ball to...and Luther was inbounding the ball (with 1.2sec left, lol)


Yeah, but JVG shoulda had someone else inbounding so Luther could have been available to receive the pass so he could shoot.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

Proves that JVG is an idiot when it comes to coaching offense. A Lawn Bowls player could teach a basketball team better offense than JVG.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

we have to out rebound our opponent by 20 rebounds just to have a chance at winning. 20 ****ing rebounds more than the warriors just so we can keep the game close and make up for our atrocious shooting.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

We lose the game, damn it


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*



> Baron Davis is killing us. It's Yao vs. Baron


Couln't be a much more freakish match up, funny seeing Yao trying to contain Baron on that second to last play. Actually it's nice to see him wanting to get involved in every sinlge play.

Why did Yao fade away on that last shot, he should rather jump a little forward, try to draw the foul. Actually he should be able to get a good shot, his hight and technique should get him that.

Well... Yao was a beast, and the Rockets came very very close. Head stepped up and Bonzi didn't fall through. Im not that dissapointed, Warriors are good at home!

Head makes the last pass, that might indicate that JVG believes he has better cool and clutch IQ that Alston, which is just another argument for trying Head and T-Mac in the backcourt together.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

b diddy is cold

nice job by yao though and battier had a very nice game


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

We out rebound them by 20, and still lose.

We will never win anything this year shooting like this. We just cant. Too many good teams in the west to bo shooting this crappy.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

How are you gonna have Yao shoot a fade away 3 pointer????


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*



> Yao Ming had 38 points and 18 rebounds in Houston's loss against Golden State. It's his second 35/15 (points/rebounds) game this season. No other player has done that even once this season. The last player with more than one such game in one season before New Year's Day was Shaquille O'Neal in 2001.
> • For more Elias Says, Click here.


Who has the best center crown again?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

ouch, a tough loss... but Yao continues to prove he's a monster and Head is stepping up as well. We're obviously gonna struggle with key guys out, but I'm not too worried as yet


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*



HayesFan said:


> Who has the best center crown again?


Dwight Howard because he is the closest thing to Shaq
Shaq because he changes the game!
Rick Smiths!
Erica Dampier!
then Yao
[/sarcasm]

Well thats according to the the general public on bbb.net or bbf.com or whatever this place is now lol

Yao>All centers in the nba and top 5 in bigs, I dont care what anyone says.


.


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #22: Houston Rockets v.s. Golden State Warriors*

exciting game. that's what i asked. yao is a freakin beast and i've supported that for a while now. there's just no stopping him. i know we won only because there was no t-mac so don't be too disheartened. 
however, i can't believe the play called for yao that high...his height and skill would have allowed him to take a turnaround jumper pretty much wherever he wanted which should have been in the low block...i think they wanted a give and go to luther head but even then i think head ran outward and there probably wasn't enough time for that. odd play call...but it went to our favor so i won't complain. good game, take heart that tmac would have won it if healthy.


----------

